# Ringworm



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

Our V came from the breeder at half price as the entire litter got ringworm. They were fully treated with a cream, a wash and antibiotics, and when we got Ruby she had 3 small patches that were all clearing up and the hair was growing back. Now she has what looks like a flare up,where the skin is red and the hair is gone.
Are V;s prone to this and can anyone recommend a natural treatment or remedy? 
Ill pop into the vet tomorrow anyway and see what they can give me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive only had one dog ever get it. Picked up some stuff from the vet and it went away. Don't buy over the counter meds for it because dogs lick it off.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Serena,

A word of warning - ringworm is very contagious, and can live in wood for years. Be sure to keep your puppy contained to a restricted area and wash your hand with antibacterial soap when ever you touch her ( if you have latex gloves wear them). If you have young children keep them away from the pup and the area she is living in.

Your vet will give you a wash, to wash the puppy, which is generally repeated several times over a period of time. This kills the ringworm. I would then scrub down the area she has been living in with the wash, and wash any bedding and toys.

I would suspect she was reinfected whilst in the litter via bedding or something similar. Don't worry about it, it is very treatable and I doubt Viszlas are no more susceptible to this type of bacterial infection than any other breed.


----------



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks..Unfortunately its a bit late for precautions, so if we catch it then we catch it..Trying to find an alternative remedy online rather than chemical solutions.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I use a lot of alternative medicines as one of my horses is very allergic to many drugs. I hope you find something. I use a shampoo called "Malaseb" which is an antibacterial & antifungel shampoo.

Whatever you decide to use I would check with your vet as quantity/dosage on a young puppy might not be stated on over the counter remedies.


----------



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

Got her checked today, not ringworm, just some sort of sore she keeps licking..


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's great news ;D


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Lasz had some "roundworm" when we got him....was gone by his 3rd round of vac's. I guess that's the one you want them to get because it's only contagous thru the soil? so if you walk in your bare feet you may contract it. Our vet got it while walking on a beach in the Carribean on vacation. :-\


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

serena said:


> Got her checked today, not ringworm, just some sort of sore she keeps licking..


Hard to say 'good news' about 'some sort of sore'...but...Good News!!


----------

